# Showers Pass Touring v Elite 2.0



## nmbevo (Dec 27, 2004)

I am looking at purchasing either the Touring jacket or the Elite 2.0, but I need some advice before I pull the trigger. First of all, I am new to the touring game but I am looking to do some touring in 2008. At first I am going to do some 2-3 day tours and will do probably both the Natchez Trace and Katy Trail and maybe the C&O/GAP. Eventually I would like to do the Lewis & Clark and the Underground Railroad. I will be doing light credit card type touring and might move into fully self-supported at some point.

I live in the DFW area of north Texas so it is mostly cold & dry in the winter. During the winter, if it is raining much I do not ride outside, but will hop on the trainer. I want something to help protect from the rain when I am touring, but think I would use the jacket more as wind protection during regular riding.

Do either of these jackets fit the bill or do I need to look a different direction entirely? Are the jackets too heavy or are they thin? Am I out of line to get a good rain jacket that would mostly be used to block the wind and guard against unexpected rain?Both are expensive but the Elite 2.0 especially so I know I will be spending a lot of money on something that might be used sparingly in the rain. I want something of good quality and that will last a long time. Your input is appreciated!


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I got the elite, but I live in Seattle. I would suspect the touring would be the way to go for your intended use. 

Call the company. I had the same question, so I called the number on the web site and ended up talking to the owner of the company. Fantastic products, and he'll explain the difference.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

I have both the Elite 2.0 and the thin clear version that's stowable. The Elite is the way to go if you'll be out for any extended amount of time in the rain. It's not really foldable like the 2 other models are but is a very good rain jacket. 

If you're just concerned about occasional rain for short periods of time, you can get by with a number of lower cost solutions. I also wouldn't buy something because it says "touring" therefore it's designed specifically for touring. 

As JP said, you can call them. I did also and purchased directly from them.


----------



## Fletcherfam (Sep 11, 2007)

*Touring vs. Elite*

I have the elite 2.0 as well and love it, not a single complaint, though I don't do touring.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

I have the Elite and love it. Gotta have a good coat in the PNW.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Anyone have a link to the company?


----------



## nmbevo (Dec 27, 2004)

The link is www.showerspass.com .


----------



## Brad2021hk (Nov 23, 2005)

I just bought the Touring jacket. Fortunately, I ran across a shop in Portland that had them. I tried on both the Elite and the Touring model. They fit VERY different. I have a bit wider shoulders and the Elite model fit funny. The Touring was much more comfortable, especially with non-bike clothes. If you like more of a race cut jacket, the Elite is probably better.

The Touring also has regular jacket pockets rather than a pocket on the back. I like it better for commuting. If you are going to be touring or training with it, the back pocket may be more useful for on-bike access. 

The jacket is warm, but has vents on the back and armpits. The optional hood works pretty well too. The Touring model is just as water proof as the Elite.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah, I don't really know the history, but everyone says this stuff is the way to go since Burley withdrew from the clothing market. The guy that owns the company is an active rider/racer in Portland, so it's not like they are pretending...


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

My main issue with jackets is breathability. Are the Showers Pass jackets all they are cracked up to be in terms of ventilation and breathability? My current rain/wind jacket is a Pearl Izumi Vagabond and it is practically useless unless temperatures are very cold (below freezing) because it doesn't breathe well. Unless it's very cold, I end up getting all sweaty whenever I wear this jacket due to condensation. Today was a prime example. The temperature was in the mid-30s during my morning commute, but I still got sweaty. Yesterday I wore my vest and wasn't sweaty at all, even though the temperature was about 5 degrees warmer.

Also, regarding the Showers Pass jackets, they make several different models and I'm wondering if they are all comparable in terms of breathability. It does not get too cold in NC, so I would prefer some of the lighter weight jackets, such as Club Jacket and Double Century, but would probably opt for one of the more expensive jackets (Touring or Elite) if the are significantly more breathable.


----------



## Fletcherfam (Sep 11, 2007)

From what I have asked of people who commute in Portland Oregon, and Seattle Washington the jacket is extremely breathable. I use it on days anywhere from 35-60 or so. In terms of breatability I do get slightly sweaty underneath the jacket if I am going for an hour or two however I do not get hot nor do I get cold. It seems to hold a perfect temperature in there. (I am not dripping with sweat by any means just slightly damp).


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*showers pass*



Fletcherfam said:


> From what I have asked of people who commute in Portland Oregon, and Seattle Washington the jacket is extremely breathable. I use it on days anywhere from 35-60 or so. In terms of breatability I do get slightly sweaty underneath the jacket if I am going for an hour or two however I do not get hot nor do I get cold. It seems to hold a perfect temperature in there. (I am not dripping with sweat by any means just slightly damp).


Which model of their jacket do you have?


----------



## Fletcherfam (Sep 11, 2007)

I have the elite.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I read the fine print on the Showers Pass web site, and they give an "MTVR" rating of breathability for most of their jackets. The Club has a rating of 5,000, the Touring and Century jackets have a rating of 8,000, and the Elite has a rating of 22,000. So the Elite must be substantially more breathable. It also costs a lot more, but it might be worth it just for the breathability. To me, a jacket that makes me sweat is useless.


----------

